# Strange



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Took this photo some time ago just noticed pop star in it can you spot it ?


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

A bit spooky .

Is that Jim Morrison i can see ?


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ozzy Osbourn lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

WHERE FFS !! these things give me a head ache because i know i am probably staring at it :bash:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Michael Jackson's head on fire during a Pepsi ad?

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> Michael Jackson's head on fire during a Pepsi ad?
> 
> Later,
> William


that's just sick and not funny.....ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha :rofl:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Strangely, I couldn`t see it first time I saw this thread now it`s really obvious


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Strangely, I couldn`t see it first time I saw this thread now it`s really obvious


oh really ?? where? what ? how? this is a wind up there's nothing here, my eyes hurt..........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

So who is it meant to be - Roy Orbison?? :blind:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought it was my old lodger, Andy Butler, Bass Guitarist from This Little Piggy Had A Chainsaw


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

:angry: is this a colour blind test?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I gave you a hint 4 posts up ^ :tongue:

Maybe another one would help  :biggrin:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I gave you a hint 4 posts up ^ :tongue:
> 
> Maybe another one would help  :biggrin:


got your hint but that's all, i can just about see the skinny person thing from "a nightmare before Christmas" but i guess that's not it, i feel inferior now and i am going to bed


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

i got it :yahoo: its me when i was twenty................................ or Ozzy or Meat Loaf or Orbison or Johnny Cash...........or just about anyone with long hair and sunglasses. i hate these sodding things but they are complulsive :angry:


----------

